# A Small, But Big Ask.



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Im going to attempt to run 3 miles for Sport Relief, and would like to raise Â£50, or more if possible. If you could spare a quid or so, I'd be really grateful.

3 miles doesnt sound far, but as you may or may not know, I've had lots of back and leg problems recently, so its been a massive challenge to even walk a mile, yet alone run 3. I started training last month, and Im getting there slowly. Even I dont raise any money, Im looking foward to the challenge.

The link to sponsor me is here..

All money goes straight to Sport Relief, and not me!

http://www.mysportrelief.com/TRadford

Thankyou very much!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Done 

Good luck!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorted :thumbsup:

Best of luck with it Tom.

BW, Stuart


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Very much appreciated!!

Thankyou.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Done


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Im going to attempt to run 3 miles for Sport Relief, and would like to raise Â£50, or more if possible. If you could spare a quid or so, I'd be really grateful.
> 
> 3 miles doesnt sound far, but as you may or may not know, I've had lots of back and leg problems recently, so its been a massive challenge to even walk a mile, yet alone run 3. I started training last month, and Im getting there slowly. Even I dont raise any money, Im looking foward to the challenge.
> 
> ...


hope it helps, good luck!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Done! Rooting for you!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Done - that should see you to your target.

Come on guys - let's see Tom double his target (at least).


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

You are all very kind..

I've posted this on a few other forums I frequent, one I've been on for over 6 years. And nada from them so far.

You guys have hit my target alone. I cant thank you enough!








:rltrlt:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Done. Good luck Tom. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Done. Best of luck Tom


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Thankyou so much again to everybody who has given. Im only Â£5 away from Â£100 now!

Thats all been raised in less than 1 day, which is incredible. I already had to raise my target once from Â£50, and looks like I may have to raise it again if I hit Â£100.

Anyway, I dont know what Im sat on the computer for.. I need to get training! :sport:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bit of paypal for you-good egg


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

SORTED, GOOD LUCK MATEY


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Done, good on you Tom well done, it looks like you may to review your target. :clapping:


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

:thumbup: :clap:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Done, Good luck Tom.

CGS


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks!! :notworthy:

Only Â£15 to Â£150!!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Only Â£10 away now - good luck with it.

Tim.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Go to it Tom - all power to you

I once did a run for charity - in my younger days (Ahem)- the Great North. I was doing well, keeping my position in the pack jostling for position keeping an eye on the opposition working out their strengths and weaknesses . Then someone went and fired a gun and I dropped rapidly down the field :down: . My eventual position resembled my telephone number :lol:



Haway bonny lad............................Come on Radford

:shout: ................................................ :shout:
​
George McC

Oh aye and a bump for the final fiver


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Done Good Luck Tom. :notworthy:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Now on Â£155!! I have raised the target to Â£180, I think I may be pushing my luck now though :hypocrite:

I dont think I could quite handle the Great North. 3 miles is plenty enough for me!

Thanks to everyone again :notworthy:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Shameless bump, and for those interested, did my first outdoor training run today. 3.3 miles round a local nature reserve. Almost lost a shoe after mistakingly running through a bog about 10 minutes in. Had soaking wet muddy feet for the remaining 30 minites! Here is the GPS LOG and if you havent already, you can dontate/sponsor me HERE!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Bump - and a few quid from me to put you closer to your new target.

:clapping: C'mon... just Â£20 to go! :clapping:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Tom Radford said:


> Here is the GPS LOG


That's interesting - what GPS unit do you have... and did you get lost ? There seems to be a little detour and a bit of circling?

Only asking because I'm thinking of getting just a basic Etrex to take on my strolls & ambles. I like the idea of seeing where I've been and how close to my original plan I got... map reading isn't my forte.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Here is the GPS LOG


Why did you go into the river? :dntknw:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I knew where I was going, but I had some problems with bogs!!

If you put it on Satelite view, it makes more sense!

My idea was to after crossing the A430 and the short 90 degree straight sections which is a rugby pitch, join a hard track heading back the other way. When I got there, the small field I needed to go into to go over the style was completely waterlogged, so I doubled back and went into the next field, where that gate was also completely waterlogged. So then I carried on down through the rough ground to the next gate, which was also waterlogged. I then tried further down, but what used to be a small ditch turned out to be a raging stream. So I turned back again and fought my way though the scrub and followed the brook until I found a place I could cross to eventually get onto the hard path! In the process of this, I manged to fill both trainers with cold muddy water.

I am using a garmin forerunner 305 watch. Excelent bit of kit, although I forgot to put the heart rate monitor on, which I was annoyed about.

You can plot routes into it, and it will guide you, or just let it track you. Works really well, is pretty much spot on where I went. I took it for a 70 mile drive last week too, and it even got all that spot on.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the GPS LOG
> ...


Look at the Satelite version rather than the map. The map isnt quite right.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheeky little bump. The race is on Sunday. I have been running 2-3 miles most days this week and last, so hopefully Im ready for it.

Only Â£20 away from the 3rd target of Â£180!

You guys have been more than generous, I never expected anywhere near this amount!!

I shall update again after the race.

www.mysportrelief.com/Tradford


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Break a leg Tom. I know the heart will take you to the finish line.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

All the best


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

another donation from paypal - good luck on Sunday


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Well done Tom!

:cheers:

The man did good!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope you made it Tom. You've just reached your goal anyway :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheers very much!!

I posted in Tall Tims thread about my time etc. I did it in 23.33 minutes. Had a great time and raised loads of money thanks to all you very kind folks here!!


----------

